# Knit Picky Patterns



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Have any of you knitters every tried this site. Knit Picky Patterns from ALLFREEKNITTING. Once you subscribe they send you knit patterns that might interest you. I like the site because their knit patterns are usually easy and it is also a great place to use up odds and ends of left over yarn. Give it a try.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Have any of you knitters every tried this site. Knit Picky Patterns from ALLFREEKNITTING. Once you subscribe they send you knit patterns that might interest you. I like the site because their knit patterns are usually easy and it is also a great place to use up odds and ends of left over yarn. Give it a try.


Yes they do but they also send the same thing over and over, I finally had to unsubscribe from the, Its good at first until you seen all the patterns and then you will notice that you're getting repeats.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes I have used some of thier patterns.
I love it!
I first learned Entrelac with thier basic entrelac scarf.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I get emails of free patterns from them every day. Hooked on Crochet is another one that sends me free patterns in my email every day. I get a lot of repeat patterns, but sometimes there is one or two that are new and they are marked "new." I get so many free patterns and I have so many patterns in computer files and hard copy files that I never purchase a pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Yes they do but they also send the same thing over and over, I finally had to unsubscribe from the, Its good at first until you seen all the patterns and then you will notice that you're getting repeats.


Same here. I started out getting the newsletter once a week, then they bombarded me every day.
Same old - same old. Unsubbed also.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I get emails of free patterns from them every day. Hooked on Crochet is another one that sends me free patterns in my email every day. I get a lot of repeat patterns, but sometimes there is one or two that are new and they are marked "new." I get so many free patterns and I have so many patterns in computer files and hard copy files that I never purchase a pattern.


But if you are familiar with other sites, Allfreeknitting "New" ones are the other's old ones.
It is just telling you they now have it as well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Have any of you knitters every tried this site. Knit Picky Patterns from ALLFREEKNITTING. Once you subscribe they send you knit patterns that might interest you. I like the site because their knit patterns are usually easy and it is also a great place to use up odds and ends of left over yarn. Give it a try.


Many/most of their patterns listed can be found on the original sites with the original name and pdf download.
Allfreeknitting changes the pattern names, so if you were to search for the name -- you will ONLY find it at THEIR site.
Sneaky and unfair.
And be careful -- some/many of their copy and paste jobs are sloppy at best.
They do not update with any corrections that may have been applied to the original pattern on the original site.
They have been known to omit pertinent charts.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Have any of you knitters every tried this site. Knit Picky Patterns from ALLFREEKNITTING. Once you subscribe they send you knit patterns that might interest you. I like the site because their knit patterns are usually easy and it is also a great place to use up odds and ends of left over yarn. Give it a try.


I receive their mails and many times use the patterns. Sometimes the patterns are making their second and third go-around and this would benefit those new to the emails -- and benefits me as I sometimes I let a pattern go by but become interested in it later.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

My complaint with Knit Picky is similar in that the emails are repetitive, but what drives me nuts is that I get emails advertising products totally unrelated to knitting. Not cool.


----------

